# Puss moth year long shoot (lots of pics)



## tpe (May 2, 2010)

The first of these are originally from a thread over on digitaldynax that has been going on for a while. Finally it is possible to put them all together. The larvae here is about 2mm long
1






2, Changing skin for the first time





3





4





5, Quite a few different variations





6





7





8





9





10





11





12





13





14





15





16





17




There were nearly 11 months between the last picture above and the first below. We had just about given up hope that anything would come of it.

18





19




Today we got the final stage and this is the first time we could see the whole cycle. It was quite a releif and very exciting for the family to see the first emrege .
We hope that there are going to be more and hopefully different sexes.
Tim


----------



## KristerP (May 2, 2010)

Very, very nice - and interesting to boot


----------



## stone_family3 (May 2, 2010)

Love them, great job.


----------



## Hardrock (May 3, 2010)

Great job!


----------



## snaggle (May 3, 2010)

WOW, Great shot some amaizing detail.


----------



## coma15 (May 6, 2010)

Amazing, great job!


----------



## Speed JUnkyz (May 15, 2010)

thats crazy haha...another amazing moth is the silkworm....im thinking about doing the same


----------

